
BitTorrent Live stream of Egyptian protests - pwmckenna
http://live.bittorrent.com/channel/rt-test
======
malandrew
I would love to see someone familiar with torrents and streaming videos to put
together a project that enables decentralized but "bundled video streams" of
live video content coming from handheld devices like the GoPro. The reason for
bundling the streams is to make sure new streams that have not attracted a
swarm can piggyback off the swarm for existing streams. Inclusion in the
bundled stream would just require a quorum of the existing streams choosing to
update their stream to include the new stream. This would also help discover
since you could "flip" through the channels on the same bundled stream.

~~~
rickdale
That's a great idea and an important next step in this type of technology and
the world of reporting.

~~~
malandrew
Another approach would be to let the swarm nominate videos to include in the
bundle. Whenever a new stream is added, others in the stream are notified of
its inclusion, they can check out that new stream, if they think it is
relevant to the original stream, they can start bundling it in as well. As
more nodes broadcast the same new stream, it rises in the ranking of nominated
streams for inclusion. Once a quorum of swarm nodes thinks a stream should be
bundled it is added. Of course other users can specifically avoid certain
streams if they think it is spam or if they have limited bandwidth to share.

This approach would basically work like a "decentralized" video subreddit.
i.e. an "ephemeral" social network with accompanying live video.

Streaming of live comments/chat over torrents would also be fascinating.

------
at-fates-hands
The Reuters stream is live and crystal clear:
[http://live.reuters.com/Event/World_News](http://live.reuters.com/Event/World_News)

Not sure if this has been posted in another thread, so I apologize if this is
already out there.

------
sciurus
The NY Times is doing a good job of keeping their coverage up to date.

[http://projects.nytimes.com/live-dashboard/egypt-
political-c...](http://projects.nytimes.com/live-dashboard/egypt-political-
crisis)

------
zodo123
It's a 2 megabit stream at 854x480.

------
ernesto99
To clarify, this is not streamed from the actual location.

It's an RT live feed that's being pushed out as a BitTorrent live stream from
a safe home, probably nowhere near Egypt.

------
mladenkovacevic
It's incredibly inspiring to see the strength of Egyptian people. I would've
thought after the first revolution their energy would've been spent and they
simply wouldn't have the numbers to try it a second time. Boy was I wrong.

Americans, Canadians, British, Germans, French and all the rest of you NATO
puppets, take a look at what real democracy is.

------
hack_edu
Can anyone speak to the quality of the stream?

~~~
edwardunknown
Pretty good, not HD but steady

------
dakimov
Cool.

